# [gelöst] VGA wird nicht erk.: xprop: unable to open display

## mptaiko

Hallo,

ich bin neu bei Gentoo, im Forum, dabei tiefer in die Linux-Welt einzusteigen und habe meine erste gentoo-Installation vorgenommen.

Mein Problem liegt vermutlich beim xorg-server. Jedenfalls wird meine Grafik nicht geladen.

Es handelt sich bei meinem System um einen Desktop-PC mit Radon-Video-Karte, an der zwei Monitore angeschlossen sind.

lspci

```

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Park [Mobility Radeon HD 5430]

```

Ich habe 2 Kernelvarianten getestet einmal ohne und einmal mit eingebauter Firmware. Letztere ist jetzt aktiv. Aus dem Gentoo-Radeon -Wiki habe ich versucht, die Firmware meiner Karte herauszufinden:

```
Family        Chipset name    Product name            Firmware 

Evergreen   CEDAR            HD5450, HD6350,     radeon/CEDAR_me.bin radeon/CEDAR_pfp.bin

                                                HD7350, R5 220             radeon/CEDAR_rlc.bin radeon/CEDAR_smc.bin radeon/CYPRESS_uvd.bin
```

/radeon/CEDAR_me.bin habe ich in den Kernel eingebaut, aber auch dass brachte keinen Erfolg.

meine /etc/portage/make.conf

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

COMMON_FLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

CXXFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

FCFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

FFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

# NOTE: This stage was built with the bindist Use flag enabled

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

# This sets the language of build output to English.

# Please keep this setting intact when reporting bugs.

LC_MESSAGES=C

USE="python alsa X -gnome -kde"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="https://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/"

# X11-Settings

## (Für Mouse, Keyboard)

INPUT_DEVICES="libinput"

## (AMD/ATI cards - hier Radeon HD 5430)

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"
```

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, brauche ich nicht weiter herumzukompilieren, wenn bevor der X-Server nicht startet.

micha@fritz ~ % startx

```
xauth: file /home/micha.serverauth.10536 does not exist

X.Org X Server 1.20.3

X Protocoll Version 11 ...

Build Oper. Syst.: Linux 4.14.83-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

Curent Operat. Syst.: Linux fritz 4.4.83-gentoo #2 SMP Datum

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmzlinuz-4.14.83-gentoo root=/dev/sda3 ro

Build Date: heute

Current version pixman: 0.34.0

   Before reprting probl. usw

Makers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line,(!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (ww) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implitated, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: .........

(==) Using config directory "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

(II) [KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported

(EE)

Fatal server error:

(EE) no screens found (EE)

(EE) 

Please cunsult the X.Org Found. support

   a http://wiki.s.org

for help

(EE) Please also check the lof file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information

(EE)

(EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file

xinit: giving up

xinit: unable to connect to X server: Connection refused

xinit: server error
```

Hier Auszüge aus dem Log-file /var/log/Xorg.0.log

```

[  3969.968] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[  3969.969] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so

[  3969.969] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  3969.969]    compiled for 1.20.3, module version = 1.20.3

[  3969.969]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[  3969.969]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.0

[  3969.969] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[  3969.969] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

[  3969.969] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[  3969.969] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[  3969.969] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

[  3969.969] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

[  3969.969] (II) RADEON: Driver for ATI/AMD Radeon chipsets:

...

...

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2, ATI Radeon HD3870 X2,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2, ATI FirePro RV770,

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5570,

...

...

   REDWOOD, ATI Mobility Radeon Graphics, CEDAR, ATI FirePro 2270,

...

...

...

...

   MULLINS, KAVERI, HAWAII

[  3969.971] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms

[  3969.971] (--) using VT number 7

[  3969.972] (II) [KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported.

[  3969.972] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory

[  3969.972] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting

[  3969.972] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory

[  3969.972] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.

[  3969.972] (II) UnloadModule: "radeon"

[  3969.972] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.

[  3969.972] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"

[  3969.972] (EE) Device(s) detected, but none match those in the config file.

[  3969.972] (EE) 

Fatal server error:

[  3969.972] (EE) no screens found(EE) 

[  3969.972] (EE) 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[  3969.972] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[  3969.972] (EE) 

[  3969.974] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.

```

Was mich wundert:

1. In der langen Liste der Radeon-Karten taucht meine nicht wirklich auf. 

Gehört Sie zur HD 5000er Serie???, deshalb habe ich radeon/CEDAR...bin reinkompiliert, was auch nicht zielführend war, denn die genaue Bezeichung taucht im wiki nicht auf. 

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Radeon

2 Laut Wikipedia 

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/ATI_Mobility_Radeon

gehört sie zur 

Mobility Radeon HD-Serien 4000, 500v und 5000

```
Mobility Radeon HD 5430 [10]    7. Jan. 2010    Park LP (RV810)    4    80    8    500    1024    800    DDR3    64 Bit    80    2    4    12,8    7

550    88    2,2    4,4

Mobility Radeon HD 5450    7. Jan. 2010    Park PRO (RV810)    4    80    8    675    1024    800    DDR3    64    108    2,7    5,4    12,8    11
```

nur welche genau? Existiert für meine Karte überhaupt echte Firmware? und wenn ja, wo kommt man da ran?

3. die letzten Zeilen sind wohl nur das Resultat.

```
  3969.972] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory

[  3969.972] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting

[  3969.972] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory

[  3969.972] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.

[  3969.972] (II) UnloadModule: "radeon"

[  3969.972] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.

[  3969.972] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"
```

Welche Tipps habt Ihr für mich?

LG Micha[/code]Last edited by mptaiko on Sun Jan 13, 2019 12:58 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## mike155

hallo mptaiko,

herzlich Willkommen in den Gentoo Foren!

Habe ich es richtig verstanden, Dass Du nur " radeon/CEDAR.bin" in den Kernel eingebunden hast? Wenn ich die Anleitung richtig verstehe: sollte nicht die ganze Liste "radeon/CEDAR_me.bin radeon/CEDAR_pfp.bin radeon/CEDAR_rlc.bin radeon/CEDAR_smc.bin radeon/CYPRESS_uvd.bin" eingebunden werden?

Wenn Du mit "make bzImage" den Kernel baust: wird angezeigt, dass die Blobs eingebunden werden?

Wenn Du den Rechner bootest: wird angezeigt, dass die Radeon Grafikkarte erkannt wird und die eingebundenen Blobs genutzt werden? Sagt die Ausgabe von 'dmesg' etwas hierzu?

Bitte poste folgende Dateien. Bitte verwende für die größeren Dateien wgetpaste.

Die Datei '.config' des Kernels

Die Datei /etc/X11/xorg.conf sowie die Dateien in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/*

Die Ausgabe von 'emerge --info'

Die vollständige Datei /var/log/Xorg.0.log 

Mike

----------

## mptaiko

Hallo Marus,

zunächst mal vielen Dank für die schnelle Reaktion.

zu 1)  - ja ich habe nur CEDAR_me.bin eingebunden, den Rest hole ich gleich nach.

zu 2) ich hatte den Kernel mit

     make

     make modules_install

gebaut.

zu 3) dmesg-Ausgabe

[code]

[    0.000000] Linux version 4.14.83-gentoo (root@fritz) (gcc version 7.3.0 (Gentoo 7.3.0-r3 p1.4)) #2 SMP Sun Jan 6 08:18:16 CET 2019

[    0.000000] Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.14.83-gentoo root=/dev/sda3 ro

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: x87 FPU will use FXSAVE

[    0.000000] e820: BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

...

Nachträglich gekürztLast edited by mptaiko on Sun Jan 06, 2019 6:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mptaiko

Nachträglich gekürztLast edited by mptaiko on Sun Jan 06, 2019 6:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mptaiko

hier die xorg.0.log

```

[  3969.963] 

X.Org X Server 1.20.3

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[  3969.963] Build Operating System: Linux 4.14.83-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[  3969.963] Current Operating System: Linux fritz 4.14.83-gentoo #2 SMP Sun Jan 6 08:18:16 CET 2019 x86_64

[  3969.963] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.14.83-gentoo root=/dev/sda3 ro

[  3969.963] Build Date: 06 January 2019  02:13:03AM

[  3969.963]  

[  3969.963] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0

[  3969.963]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[  3969.963] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[  3969.963] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Jan  6 09:32:25 2019

[  3969.963] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[  3969.963] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[  3969.964] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[  3969.964] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[  3969.964] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[  3969.964] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[  3969.964] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[  3969.964] (==) Automatically adding devices

[  3969.964] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[  3969.964] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[  3969.964] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff

[  3969.964] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/misc/".

[  3969.964]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  3969.964]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/misc/").

[  3969.964] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/".

[  3969.964]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  3969.964]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/").

[  3969.964] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/".

[  3969.964]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  3969.964]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/").

[  3969.964] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[  3969.964]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  3969.964]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[  3969.964] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[  3969.964]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  3969.964]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[  3969.964] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/

[  3969.964] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[  3969.964] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[  3969.964] (II) Loader magic: 0x563dfac63c40

[  3969.964] (II) Module ABI versions:

[  3969.964]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[  3969.964]    X.Org Video Driver: 24.0

[  3969.964]    X.Org XInput driver : 24.1

[  3969.964]    X.Org Server Extension : 10.0

[  3969.966] (--) PCI:*(2@0:0:0) 1002:68e1:174b:6000 rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xfebe0000/131072, I/O @ 0x0000d000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[  3969.966] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[  3969.967] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[  3969.968] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  3969.968]    compiled for 1.20.3, module version = 1.0.0

[  3969.968]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 10.0

[  3969.968] (==) Matched ati as autoconfigured driver 0

[  3969.968] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 1

[  3969.968] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 2

[  3969.968] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 3

[  3969.968] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[  3969.968] (II) LoadModule: "ati"

[  3969.968] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so

[  3969.968] (II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  3969.968]    compiled for 1.20.3, module version = 18.1.0

[  3969.968]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[  3969.968]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.0

[  3969.968] (II) LoadModule: "radeon"

[  3969.968] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

[  3969.968] (II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  3969.968]    compiled for 1.20.3, module version = 18.1.0

[  3969.968]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[  3969.968]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.0

[  3969.968] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[  3969.969] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so

[  3969.969] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  3969.969]    compiled for 1.20.3, module version = 1.20.3

[  3969.969]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[  3969.969]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.0

[  3969.969] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[  3969.969] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

[  3969.969] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[  3969.969] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[  3969.969] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

[  3969.969] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

[  3969.969] (II) RADEON: Driver for ATI/AMD Radeon chipsets:

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24), ATI FireMV 2400,

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24), ATI FireGL M24 GL,

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV380), ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380),

   ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3), ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4),

   ATI Radeon 9500, ATI Radeon 9600TX, ATI FireGL Z1, ATI Radeon 9800SE,

   ATI Radeon 9800, ATI FireGL X2, ATI Radeon 9600, ATI Radeon 9600SE,

   ATI Radeon 9600XT, ATI FireGL T2, ATI Radeon 9650, ATI FireGL RV360,

   ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW,

   ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1), ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO, ATI Radeon 9000,

   ATI Radeon X800 (R420), ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R420), ATI FireGL X3 (R420),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18), ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R420), ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420),

   ATI Radeon X850 (R480), ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480),

   ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480), ATI Radeon Mobility M7,

   ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7, ATI Radeon Mobility M6,

   ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9), ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9),

   ATI Radeon 9700 Pro, ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro, ATI FireGL X1,

   ATI Radeon 9800PRO, ATI Radeon 9800XT,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10), ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10), ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11),

   ATI Radeon, ATI FireGL 8700/8800, ATI Radeon 8500, ATI Radeon 9100,

   ATI Radeon 7500, ATI Radeon VE/7000, ATI ES1000,

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22), ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C),

   ATI FireGL M22 GL, ATI Radeon X800 (R423), ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423),

   ATI Radeon X800LE (R423), ATI Radeon X800SE (R423),

   ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430), ATI Radeon X800 (R430),

   ATI FireGL V7100 (R423), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423), ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26), ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26),

   ATI Radeon X550XTX, ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200,

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M, ATI Radeon 9250, ATI Radeon 9200,

   ATI Radeon 9200SE, ATI FireMV 2200, ATI Radeon X300 (RV370),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV370), ATI Radeon X550 (RV370),

   ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370), ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+), ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28), ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28),

   ATI Radeon X850, ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R423), ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410),

   ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410), ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410),

   ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1800, ATI Mobility FireGL V7200,

   ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300, ATI Mobility FireGL V7100,

   ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,

   ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI FireGL V3300,

   ATI FireGL V3350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

   ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Mobility FireGL V5200,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro,

   ATI FireGL V3400, ATI Mobility FireGL V5250,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT,

   ATI FireGL V5200, ATI Radeon X2300HD, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,

   ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI AMD Stream Processor,

   ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570,

   ATI FireGL V7400, ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740,

   ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro,

   ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT, ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600,

   ATI FireGL V7600, ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,

   ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2, ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL),

   ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL), ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850,

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2, ATI FirePro RV770,

   AMD FireStream 9270, AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,

   ATI FirePro M7750, ATI M98, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650,

   ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670,

   ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,

   ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],

   ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),

   ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,

   ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI RV610,

   ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro,

   ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000, ATI Radeon HD 2350,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400,

   ATI RADEON E2400, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2, ATI Radeon HD3870 X2,

   ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170,

   ATI Radeon HD 4550, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon HD 4350,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,

   ATI FirePro RG220, ATI Mobility Radeon 4330, ATI RV630,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,

   ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,

   ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,

   ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,

   ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon HD 3470,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430, ATI FirePro V3700,

   ATI FireMV 2450, ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP,

   ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5700, ATI Mobility FireGL V5725,

   ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics, SUMO, SUMO2,

   ATI Radeon HD 4200, ATI Radeon 4100, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4100, ATI Radeon HD 4290, ATI Radeon HD 4250,

   AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics, AMD Radeon HD 6250 Graphics,

   AMD Radeon HD 6300 Series Graphics,

   AMD Radeon HD 6200 Series Graphics, PALM, CYPRESS,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, AMD Firestream 9370,

   AMD Firestream 9350, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 6700 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5570,

   ATI Radeon HD 5670, ATI Radeon HD 5570, ATI Radeon HD 5500 Series,

   REDWOOD, ATI Mobility Radeon Graphics, CEDAR, ATI FirePro 2270,

   ATI Radeon HD 5450, CAYMAN, AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series,

   AMD Radeon HD 6900M Series, Mobility Radeon HD 6000 Series, BARTS,

   AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series, AMD Radeon HD 6700 Series, TURKS, CAICOS,

   ARUBA, TAHITI, PITCAIRN, VERDE, OLAND, HAINAN, BONAIRE, KABINI,

   MULLINS, KAVERI, HAWAII

[  3969.971] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms

[  3969.971] (--) using VT number 7

[  3969.972] (II) [KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported.

[  3969.972] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory

[  3969.972] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting

[  3969.972] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory

[  3969.972] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.

[  3969.972] (II) UnloadModule: "radeon"

[  3969.972] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.

[  3969.972] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"

[  3969.972] (EE) Device(s) detected, but none match those in the config file.

[  3969.972] (EE) 

Fatal server error:

[  3969.972] (EE) no screens found(EE) 

[  3969.972] (EE) 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[  3969.972] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[  3969.972] (EE) 

[  3969.974] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.

```

----------

## mptaiko

Hier die dmesg-Ausgabe

[code]

[    0.000000] Linux version 4.14.83-gentoo (root@fritz) (gcc version 7.3.0 (Gentoo 7.3.0-r3 p1.4)) #2 SMP Sun Jan 6 08:18:16 CET 2019

[    0.000000] Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.14.83-gentoo root=/dev/sda3 ro

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: x87 FPU will use FXSAVE

[    0.000000] e820: BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x000000000009f7ff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000000009f800-0x000000000009ffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000000e7000-0x00000000000fffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x00000000c7faffff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000c7fb0000-0x00000000c7fbffff] ACPI data

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000c7fc0000-0x00000000c7feffff] ACPI NVS

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000c7ff0000-0x00000000c7ffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fff00000-0x00000000ffffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x0000000437ffffff] usable

[    0.000000] NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

.. 

nachträglich gekürztLast edited by mptaiko on Sun Jan 06, 2019 6:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mptaiko

die anderen Punkte

ich habe den Kernel mit 

   make

   make modules_install 

gebaut

eine /etc/X11/xorg.conf  existiert nicht. 

Diese existert auch nicht auf meinem Arch-Laptop

im Verzeichnis  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ ist neur eine minidatei 020

```

Section "Files"

EndSection

```

Hier dchte ich, ich hätte sie bei der Installation bearbeitet - aber so irrt man sich.

auf meinem Laptop mit Arch habe ich an der Stelle nur eine Keybordkonfiguration und alles funktioniert.

hoffentlich reichen die Ausgaben.

Die beiden langen Dateien sind wohl noch ei Stück länger, sodass die Beiträge wohl abgeschnitten wurden.

Trotzdem vielen Dank

LG Micha

----------

## mike155

Hallo mptaiko,

danke für Deine Antwort. 

In der Ausgabe von dmesg sieht man, dass Deine Radeon Karte erkannt wird, dass aber das Laden der Firmware fehlschlägt:

```
[ 0.946829] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.

[ 0.947263] [drm] initializing kernel modesetting (CEDAR 0x1002:0x68E1 0x174B:0x6000 0x00).

...

[ 0.948178] radeon 0000:02:00.0: VRAM: 1024M 0x0000000000000000 - 0x000000003FFFFFFF (1024M used)

[ 0.948257] radeon 0000:02:00.0: GTT: 1024M 0x0000000040000000 - 0x000000007FFFFFFF

[ 0.948335] [drm] Detected VRAM RAM=1024M, BAR=256M

[ 0.948391] [drm] RAM width 64bits DDR

...

[ 0.948818] [drm] radeon: 1024M of VRAM memory ready

[ 0.948874] [drm] radeon: 1024M of GTT memory ready.

[ 0.948938] [drm] Loading CEDAR Microcode

[ 0.949036] radeon 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for radeon/CEDAR_pfp.bin failed with error -2

[ 0.949115] r600_cp: Failed to load firmware "radeon/CEDAR_pfp.bin"

[ 0.949174] [drm:evergreen_init] *ERROR* Failed to load firmware!      <==== !!!!!

[ 0.949231] radeon 0000:02:00.0: Fatal error during GPU init

[ 0.949288] [drm] radeon: finishing device. 

```

So lange diese Meldung in dmesg auftaucht, brauchen wir bei der xorg-Konfiguration nicht weiter zu suchen. Bitte baue einen Kernel, in den Du alle in der Anleitung genannten Firmware-Blobs aufnimmst. An dieser Stelle in der Deiner Kernel Config:

```
CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="radeon/CEDAR_me.bin"
```

sollte also stehen:

```
CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="radeon/CEDAR_me.bin radeon/CEDAR_pfp.bin radeon/CEDAR_rlc.bin radeon/CEDAR_smc.bin radeon/CYPRESS_uvd.bin"
```

Bitte schaue dann, ob nach dem Booten die Fehlermeldung in dmesg weiter auftaucht oder ob sie dann verschwunden ist.

MikeLast edited by mike155 on Sun Jan 06, 2019 7:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mptaiko

Hallo Mike,

vielen Dank für die Infos. Werde mich bessern und künftig an die Spieregeln halten. Das habe ich wirklich überlesen - mit den Beitragslängen. Im Arch-forum, brauchte man solch lange Dateien nicht - warum wisst ihr besser als ich.

Offenbar geht der Lerneffekt über die Linux-fakts hinaus!!!  :Cool: 

Die Firmware baue ich umgehend in die Kernelkonkiguration ein und schaue, was passiert.

Vielen Dank und einen schönen Abend Micha

----------

## mike155

Hallo mptaiko,

danke fürs Löschen!  :Smile: 

Unter Gentoo braucht man eine xorg.conf ebenfalls nicht immer - also keine Sorge. Ich habe das angefragt, weil man früher eine solche Datei brauchte. Bei Anwendern, die schon länger dabei sind, stehen dort manchmal Dinge, die mit der aktuellen xorg-Version zu Problemen führen...

Wir sollten uns erst einmal auf Deinen Kernel konzentrieren. In dmesg muss stehen, dass die Firmware geladen wird. Danach können wir uns um die Xorg Konfiguration kümmern. Entweder geht es ohne eine xorg.conf, oder es müssen ein

paar wenige Einträge dort rein. Wir werden sehen...

Mike

----------

## mptaiko

Hallo Mike,

nochmal herzlichen Dank für die schnelle und fachkundige Hilfe. Ich habe zwar immer noch die Ausgangsfehlermeldung, aber zuimdest zeigen meine Monitore schon eine 1080p-Auflösung. Dmesg wirft auch keinen Fehler mehr aus.

Auf jeden Fall werde ich zunächt weitersuchen . Vlt. finde ich ja selbst noch die Ursache mit dem xorg-server. Falls nicht, melde ich mich wieder. Setze den Thread zunächst auf erledigt.

Ich wünsche dir noch einen schönen Sonntag 

LG Micha   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mptaiko

Hallo Mike,

nochmals ein dickes Dankeschön für deine Hilfe, nachdem ich deine Zeile in meine .config reinkopiert und den Kernel neu kompiliert habe, hat alles wunderbar funktioniert. Die Auflösung ist wie gewohnt. Aber das wirst du wohl wissen. 

Die Fehlermeldung, mit der ich meinen Thread eröffnet habe, ist nicht primär. Das lag nicht an der unkompilierten Firmware der Grafikkarte. ich hatte bis auf xorg-server keine anderen Grafiktools installiert. darum konnte ein startx auch keine Oberfläche laden und hat mir zunächst diese Lademeldung auf den Schirm gezaubert. Wenn eine Oberfläche da wäre und ich ein Terminal starten würde, wäre es anders gewesen.

Nochmals danke, ich mache mich jetzt ran die Grundeinstellungen zu konfigurieren und anschliessend einen Desktop zu installieren.

LG Micha

----------

## mike155

Vielen Dank für das Dankeschön  :Smile: 

Welche Desktop GUI möchtest Du denn installieren?

----------

## mptaiko

Hallo Mike,

komme leider erst heute dazu, deine Frage zu beanworten.

Ich habe als GUI I3-gaps mit i3blocks und rofi installiert. Ich baue das System genauso auf, wie vorher mit Arch. Mit Arch bin ich im Grunde sehr zufrieden, nur nicht auf meinem Desktoprechner. Hier habe ich ein Problem, dass ich nicht in der Lage war zu lösen. Ich weiss nicht, ob es an der Distibution, oder an der Unvollkommenheit des Systemadministrators lag. 

Mein Problem bestand mit meinem Soundsystem. Ich habe in meinem Rechner den Soundchip auf dem Board und eine zusätzliche (etwas ältere) Audiokarte von Audiophilie. Diese zusätzliche Karte hat vornehmlich 6,3 mm Klinkenstecker, die für Mischpults usw. verwendet werden. Über diese Karte ist es möglich, mein Stagepiano anzuschliessen und YAMAHA-Studiomonitore darüber zu betreiben. Aber diese Lautsprecher sind natürlich eine andere Kathegorie als die normalen PC-Soundsysteme, zumindest im Stromverbrauch (und natürlich auch im Klang - das kann man mit einem kalibrierbaren Monitor im Bildbereich vergleichen). Darum nutze ich, um Musik oder auch mal ein Video zu konsumieren ein kleines 40 W - 2.1 Sound-System von Logitec, das mit dem Motherboard-Ausgang verbunden ist, quasi als Kontrollautsprecher.

Jedenfalls haute mein System, obwohl ich die Ausgänge so konfiguriert habe, dass der HDMI-Soundausgang primär sein sollte, das Ganze immer wieder durcheinander, sodass ich über Alsa-Mixer den HDMI-Chip neu anwählen und das Systen neu booten musste. Das nervt selbstverständlich. Ich hoffe, dass ich dass bei gentoo in den Griff bekomme.denn dann hat sich ein Wechsel in jedem Fall gelohnt. 

Dieses Problem und weil ich mehr über Linux lernen will und muss, hat mich zur Gentoo-Installation gedrängt. 

Ansonsten habe ich noch eine Laptop mit Arch, bei dem das selbstverständlich nicht auftreten kann. Hier wird Arch drauf bleiben, oder Gentoo bringt soviel Vorteile mit, dass ein Wechsel unabdingbar wird.

Mein erster Eindruck von Gentoo ist durchaus positiv. Ich bekomme schnelle und fachlich hervorragende Hilfe. Aber die Installation und Konfiguration ist schon deutlich anders. Man braucht vor allem Zeit. Deshalb bin ich auch noch nicht fertig und wieder auf probleme gestossen, die ich aber versuch zunächst selbst zu lösen. Was mir bei Gentoo ehrlich gesagt nicht so begeistert, ist, dass die Installation und Konfiguration doch erbeblich mehr Zeit verschingt. Aber das wusste ich vorher.

LG Micha

----------

## mike155

 *Quote:*   

> Man braucht vor allem Zeit. [...] Was mir bei Gentoo ehrlich gesagt nicht so begeistert, ist, dass die Installation und Konfiguration doch erheblich mehr Zeit verschlingt.

 

Hallo Micha,

leider stimmt es, dass man viel Zeit braucht. Es gibt aber ein paar gute Gründe dafür:

Gentoo ist sehr flexibel. jeder baut sich sein System anders zusammen. Deshalb kann es auch keinen universellen Installer wie bei MacOS geben (das ich übrigens sehr gerne mag), der ein System fix und fertig installiert.

Gentoo liefert (anders als Debian, das ich auch sehr schätze) immer^H meistens^H häufig die neuesten Versionen der Software-Pakete aus. Schau Dir KDE Plasma an: die neueste Version 5.14.5 ist am 8.1.2019 erschienen - und schon 8 Stunden später war sie im Portage Tree. Das ist doch phantastisch!

Es gibt keine bezahlten Mitarbeiter wie bei RedHat, die Software so lange testen und verbessern, bis sie wirklich fehlerfrei läuft.

Auf der anderen Seite bekommt man eine ganze Menge:

Ein sehr flexibles System, das ich auch auf Exoten-Hardware immer zum Laufen bekommen habe

Immer^H meistens die aktuelle Software

Keine harten Versionswechsel, die dann bei anderen Distributionen viel Zeit und Geld kosten. Ich erinnere mich noch an Suse Linux. Alle 3 Monate kam eine neue CD. Es gab dort auch einen Migrationsassistenten, der aber nie richtig funktioniert hat. Also alle 3 Monate eine Neuinstallation! Irgendwann hat es mir gereicht und ich bin zu Gentoo gewechselt. Seit 14 Jahren verwende ich auf meinen Servern und Desktop-Rechnern das gleiche System. Keine einzige Neuinstallation! Und wenn ich ein neues System brauche, clone ich einfach einen von meinen Rechnern. Das alleine ist Grund genug, Gentoo zu verwenden.

Man lernt Linux und die wichtigen Software-Pakete wirklich gut kennen. Meines Erachtens ist das einer der Hauptvorteile - ich merke das jeden Tag. Gentoo Benutzer haben einen Riesen-Know-How-Vorsprung vor Anwendern anderer Distributionen.

Aber ja - Gentoo kostet Zeit!

Wenn Du Fragen hast, frage ruhig - dafür sind die Foren ja da.

 *Quote:*   

> Jedenfalls haute mein System, obwohl ich die Ausgänge so konfiguriert habe, dass der HDMI-Soundausgang primär sein sollte, das Ganze immer wieder durcheinander, sodass ich über Alsa-Mixer den HDMI-Chip neu anwählen und das System neu booten musste. Das nervt selbstverständlich. Ich hoffe, dass ich dass bei Gentoo in den Griff bekomme.denn dann hat sich ein Wechsel in jedem Fall gelohnt. 
> 
> 

 

Wann genau ist das passiert? Im laufenden Betrieb? Oder nach einem Neustart? Oder nach dem Einspielen von Updates?

Ich weiß nicht, ob das unter Gentoo generell besser laufen wird. Wenn ja, dann vermutlich aus reinem Zufall oder weil andere Pakete installiert werden. Wenn das Problem unter Gentoo auch auftreten sollte, öffne einen Support-Thread. Vielleicht können wir herausfinden, was passiert und wie man es abstellen kann. Dann hättest Du auch eine Lösung für Arch...

Mike

----------

## Max Steel

Mit den Soundausgängen kann es helfen im Kernel den GPU-HDMI-Soundtreiber fest zu installieren und anschließend die restlichen Karten als Modul zu installieren. so ist sichergestellt das der HDMI-Soundkanal als erstes geladen wurde. Andernfalls gibts auch mit der asound.conf oder udev-rules die Möglichkeit die Reihenfolge zu bestimmen.

Meine mittlerweile bevorzugte Methode bei multi-Soundcard-Setups ist es allerdings... mittlerweile... pulseaudio zu verwenden...

in systemsettings5 (gehört zu kde, also meiner präferierten GUI) kann man die bevorzugte Reihenfolge für die Soundkarten vorkonfigurieren. Und, wenn es das Programm hergibt, kann man die Ausgaben problemlos vorwählen.

Bei alsa-only Setups bin ich leider nicht mehr ganz drin, aber ich erinnere mich dunkel an eine Konfigurationsmethode über Kernel-Parameter... zumindest für die default-Karte.

----------

## mptaiko

@ Mike

zu meinem Soundproblem- Es ist aufgetreten bei Neustarts. Dann musste ich die Kanäle im Alsamixer abschalten und danach neu hochfahren. Nach einem Neustart hat es meistens funktioniert.  Oft musste ich das Ganze wiederholen.

Inwieweit es mit Softwareupdates zusammenhing, kann ich nicht beantworetn. Bei Arch kommen ständig neue Updates rein.

Aber zugegeben ich habe bei Alsa & Co. doch einige Wissenslücken. In der manuellen Knfiguration habe ich seinerzeit die HDMI-Chip nach oben gesetzt. Dies geschah bei Arch auch über die ~/.asoundrc bzw /etc/asound.conf. Aber es hat wohl richtig funktioniert.

@Max

ein system ohne PulseAudio habe ich nicht verwendet, denn dann hätte ich nur einen Sound-Client starten können.  Schon Firefox verlangte laut Arch-Wiki die Installation von PulseAudio. 

Jetzt habe ich mir im Gentoo-Wiki PulseAudio angesehen und bin dem Wiki gefolgt. Den Kernel habe ich in einer Position anpassen müssen, wobeider letzte Punkt auf (64) stand.

```
Device Drivers  --->

    <*> Sound card support  --->

        <*> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->

            (2048) Pre-allocated buffer size for HD-audio driver

```

Ich hatte Pulseaudio in die Haupt-USE Flags geschrieben. Die anderen USE Flags habe ich unbearbeitet gelassen.

Dann habe ich 

```
root #emerge --ask --changed-use --deep @world
```

ausgeführt und derProzess wurde mit folgender Fehlermeldung abgebrochen:

```
>>> Failed to emerge dev-ruby/hpricot-0.8.6-r5, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-ruby/hpricot-0.8.6-r5/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-ruby/hpricot-0.8.6-r5:

 * ERROR: dev-ruby/hpricot-0.8.6-r5::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  124:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4383:  Called ruby-ng_src_compile

 *   environment, line 4075:  Called _ruby_each_implementation 'each_ruby_compile'

 *   environment, line  510:  Called _ruby_invoke_environment 'ruby24' 'each_ruby_compile'

 *   environment, line  639:  Called each_ruby_compile

 *   environment, line  855:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       ${RUBY} -S rake ragel || die;

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-ruby/hpricot-0.8.6-r5::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-ruby/hpricot-0.8.6-r5::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-ruby/hpricot-0.8.6-r5/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-ruby/hpricot-0.8.6-r5/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-ruby/hpricot-0.8.6-r5/work/ruby24/hpricot-0.8.6'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-ruby/hpricot-0.8.6-r5/work/ruby24/hpricot-0.8.6'

fritz micha # 
```

Die ganzen Pakete sollten reinstalliert werden. Da war nichts Neues bei. Warum er bei diesem dev-ruby/hpricot-0.8.6-r5 abbrach verstehe ich nicht, liegt es an den USE Flags? 

Einen ähnlichen Installationsabbruch hatte ich bei Thuderbird. Ich komme dem Ganzen leider nicht von allein auf die Spur. 

Bei Gentoo stürzen schon eine ganze Menge neuer Linuxinformationen auf einen ein, mit denen ich vorher nicht konfrontiert war. Es gilt noch viel zu lernen.

LG Micha

----------

## mike155

 *Quote:*   

>  Es ist aufgetreten bei Neustarts.

 

Das ist schon einmal eine wichtige Information. Es klingt auch plausibel. Eine Veränderung der Reihenfolge von Device-Namen nach einem Neustart trat früher häufig bei Netzwerk-Interfaces oder Festplatten-Adaptern auf. Es wurden erhebliche Anstrengungen unternommen, um dieses Problem in den Griff zu bekommen. Stichwort: 'predictable device names' in Systemd/Udev. Letztendlich hängt es u. a. damit zusammen, dass beim Booten vieles parallel läuft und es deshalb Zufall ist, welche Devices zuerst erkannt werden.

Ich fürchte, das Problem wird sich nicht alleine dadurch lösen,  dass Du auf Gentoo wechselst. Stattdessen brauchst Du eine Lösung, die entweder immer die gleiche Erkennungsreihenfolge garantiert oder die dafür sorgt, dass Deine Sound-Interfaces nach dem Booten trotz unterschiedlicher Erkennungsreihenfolge immer die gleichen IDs/Namen haben.

Hier ist ein Artikel, in dem das Problem und Lösungen ausführlich diskutiert werden: https://alsa.opensrc.org/MultipleCards. Das sollte sowohl unter Gentoo, als auch unter Arch funktionieren.

----------

